# [Wanted] Room-mate(s) in our Fluval Ebi



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wanted: mid-level to top swimmer(s), not shy, must get along with us. 

There used to be a betta in here with us but he went to the Big Tank In The Sky... 

You must be pretty, outgoing and like plants. Eating plants: bad. Eating us: even worse. Us: bottom-dwelling dwarf cory's. Non-skittish and shy personalities need not apply - we already do that! Please sign up before The Big Hand That Sprinkles Food decides to go put shrimp in here with us!!! So far we hear The Hand mumbling something about endlers but It seems undecided. 

Yours sincerely,
Us (aforementioned dwarf cories)


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I might recommend some Gertrude's and or Forktail Rainbowfish.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Rams are beautiful and mid-level swimmers. I just got a pair from Richard.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

You should put some Coral Red Pencilfish in your Ebi. I saw some in a planted display tank at a LFS last week & they were stunning.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I like that I haven't heard any of these so thanks for adding to my Things To Research  I'll look into them!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Arcteryx said:


> Wanted: mid-level to top swimmer(s), not shy, must get along with us.
> 
> There used to be a betta in here with us but he went to the Big Tank In The Sky...
> 
> ...


Lol. that's funny, Thanks for the laugh. Cheers


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

1- threadfin rainbow








2- furcata rainbows








2- galaxy rasboras


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Threadfin Rainbow is just insanely beautiful. Are they expensive?



arash53 said:


> 1- threadfin rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

no they are 10$ a pair


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

may I ask where I can get them?



arash53 said:


> no they are 10$ a pair


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

check with April and IPU


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info!



arash53 said:


> check with April and IPU


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I was about to suggest endlers and as I am in Coquitlam, you can have a pair from me for free.

And I also wanted to ask for these rainbows! Never seen them and the look absolutely stunning! Don't remember seeing them in IPU, have to check more frequently I guess. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

Pet Habitat at Coquitlam Center had threadfins last time I was there. I've got some endlers you can have if you like babies! Although they haven't produced as yet.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wanted to thank everybody here for their generosity and effort they put into answering... I think I've decided to go with a combination of endlers and red cherry shrimp - hardiness and "outgoing-ness" being main factors for me! Always puzzled after seeing a list like this why some people think that fresh-water fishkeeping is boring vs salt-water - it's not, it's totally different with its own wealth of selection and challenges. 

Once again, thank you all very much!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Arcteryx,

Your combination sounds wonderful for an Ebi. I think that endlers can enjoy an 8 gallon tank quite well, and they are never shy. 

The threadfin rainbows were lovely in the photo someone posted. I'm going to look for those, just out of interest.

I have had galaxy rainbows (celestial pearl danios), which were recommended somewhere in this thread. They are stunning little fish. However, I found that mine hid in the Ebi at the back and would disappear whenever I came near. (The tank was well planted) I gave them away to someone who didn't mind that they were shy.

I also have furcatus rainbows (another suggestion). They grow to be bigger than endlers, especially male endlers, and they are a restless fish that appreciates swimming space. They are gorgeous, though, with their blue eyes. I have 8 in a 22 gallon tank. There seems to be a pecking order with those fish but I can't figure out what it is -- sometimes one of them will chase another away, other times they seem happy in a small group. So, when they decide to exclude one of the fish, it's good to have a bit more space than an Ebi provides (unless you're only going to have 1 or 2).

Anyway, congratulations on your choices! I have rescaped my Ebi and started an Aquastyle and still have a 12 gallon Eclipse going (endlers), so I've been moving fish around and thinking of new ones, too. Your post has been very interesting to me for that reason. I finally went with a betta in the 6 gallon Eheim, but I left the filter off and am running it like a betta bowl with water changes. My Ebi has pygmy cories and chili rasboras, but the pygmies will soon move. I'm thinking of trying a dwarf gourami; I haven't had one of those for about 10 years!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Checking out a heads-up that endlers & RCS may be good for the endlers, not so good for the shrimp chips  If so it might end up being one or the other... also checking out some comments too that the Fluval Nano in the Ebi is shrimp-unfriendly... it's one of the cool things about this hobby, putting combinations of gear & livestock is like juggling a bunch of hot coals in the air...

Morainy - I saw some of those galaxy rainbows recently and wow... they were really something. But they WERE shy, cowering at the back of the tank.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had endlers and red cherry shrimp together for a couple of years now. The adult shrimp are completely safe with all the endlers. The female endlers can get very big and ravenous when pregnant and they will eat shrimplets if they can find them. 

My tanks are planted with hanging plants (water lettuce) and lots of stem plants, so there are abundant hiding spaces for shrimp. My shrimp and endler populations always seem to go up (so I keep giving them away) so I don't think that shrimp=eating is a major problem. 

I've never raised baby shrimp in the Fluval Ebi, but I've heard that it may suck up small shrimplets. Bigger shrimp are okay with this filter and just sit on it. 

I find that an Aquaclear HOB, Eclipse hang-on-top, Fluval 205 canister, and Eheim Liberty HOB all work really well for baby shrimp and baby endlers, as long as there is a sponge over the intake. Fluval makes sponges like that, or sometimes I use a cube of Aquaclear foam. Cherry shrimp also seem to do very well in unfiltered planted tanks (in my experience, anyway). 

The Fluval Ebi filter was made for shrimp, so if it sucks up baby shrimp there must be some way to modify that. I haven't tried, though. My shrimp seem to be in every tank except for the one that was designed for shrimp!

Whatever you decide, I'm sure that you'll have fun with your tank!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Change the filter with AC20 and use Fluval prefilter , shrimplet will be fine.

As soon as I added CRS in my Fluval Flora , my pygmy cories became shy  they only out when the light is off


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I also keep cherries and amanos with my endlers and shrimps are breeding nicely for a few months now (finally!). I have moss, subwassertang and other plants there, so I believe babies have lots of hiding space. Oh, and I have a pre-filter as well as it helps with all babies (endlers included) and I also think it's great as additional area for bacteria to grow


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Threadfin rainbows are definitely peaceful and beautiful. They would get along with cories just fine. I have noticed that they like to swim the length of the tank though so maybe a longer tank? I have seen them recently at Noah's Pet Arc and Aquariums West as well as Pj's Pets. I used to never notice them in stores, but now they are everywhere.

I thought about Coral Red Pencil fish for my Ebi recently, but I was told they are nippy fish at my LFS and more of species tank habitats.

I'm a sucker for chili rasboras and since no one has mentioned them I will! Pick the CHILIS! Though they are kind of small and you may be going for impact.

I had shrimplets in my RBI ebi before. Just put some pantyhose over the filter.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

arash53 said:


> Change the filter with AC20 and use Fluval prefilter , shrimplet will be fine. As soon as I added CRS in my Fluval Flora , my pygmy cories became shy  they only out when the light is off


Yeah y'know, my dwarf cories became shy pretty quick - as soon as they sorted out their hidey holes, they seem to prefer to stay hidden. They do come out now and then to forage and hunt for food, but other than that, it takes a keen eye to spot them. My kids make a game of counting the ones they can see as they flit in and out of the shadows. I'm OK with it, glad to see I've got enough cover that they can indulge in their natural behavior, I do wish sometimes they'd come out and play a bit more. They're little charmers once they're out in the open.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm finding the same thing with the cories that are in my Ebi. The dark background and dark substrate that I have in there makes it even harder to see them, even if they are moving around.

The first day or two that they were in the Ebi, they zoomed around quite a bit. But now they hang out in groups, staying low to the substrate or behind the plants. (Lots of plants). While they were in the 36 bowfront, they used to school with the harlequin rasboras sometimes. I think I might move these into the 22 gallon long tank, see how they do with the rainbows and sterbai.



Arcteryx said:


> Yeah y'know, my dwarf cories became shy pretty quick - as soon as they sorted out their hidey holes, they seem to prefer to stay hidden. They do come out now and then to forage and hunt for food, but other than that, it takes a keen eye to spot them. My kids make a game of counting the ones they can see as they flit in and out of the shadows. I'm OK with it, glad to see I've got enough cover that they can indulge in their natural behavior, I do wish sometimes they'd come out and play a bit more. They're little charmers once they're out in the open.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> Wanted to thank everybody here for their generosity and effort they put into answering... I think I've decided to go with a combination of endlers and red cherry shrimp - hardiness and "outgoing-ness" being main factors for me! Always puzzled after seeing a list like this why some people think that fresh-water fishkeeping is boring vs salt-water - it's not, it's totally different with its own wealth of selection and challenges.
> 
> Once again, thank you all very much!


Its not so much that "fresh-water fishkeeping is boring vs salt-water" for me as it is that I've kept all those fish suggested in this thread + shrimp over the last 35 years. The salt-water keeping is more about the corals than the fish for me at this point.

I currently have Galaxy rasboras, Threadfin rainbowfish & German Blue Balloon Rams (from Richard) in my wife's/Felicia's fw planted tank.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I adopted a few endlers a couple of days ago - 2 boys, 4 girls - thanks Matt & Larissa! They've settled in nicely! Very active, very lively, flitting about here and there chasing after anything that looks like food. I have to sneak the pygmy cory's food past them... so far so good. Cheers to everyone who suggested them... working out well so far.

I'm pondering moving the pygmy cory's out... will decide over the next couple of weeks...


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds good.
So we're not meeting tomorrow then?


----------

